# what kind of bait is this?



## ldw

I have caught many different types of live bait around destin pass in my cast net and on sabikis. I know what cigs, mullet, ballyhoo are but what are elwy (sp?) and what are herring, or threadfin herring? I have caught northern mackeral and some other stuff too... i usually just catch em and rig em, cause they all can catch a fish. Anyone got a picture?


----------



## Pelagic Tigress

Try this:



http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp


----------



## Pier#r

LY is a colloquial (local) name for Scaled sardines _Harengula Jaguana_










The other common baitfish you mentioned are Spanish sardines (_Sardinella aurita)_










and Threadfin herring (_Opisthonema oglinum)_










_Profiles on these (and more baifish can be found @_http://www.flfish.com/baitfish/index.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## John B.

> *Pier#r (10/5/2009)*LY is a colloquial (local) name for Scaled sardines _Harengula Jaguana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other common baitfish you mentioned are Spanish sardines (_Sardinella aurita)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Threadfin herring (_Opisthonema oglinum)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Profiles on these (and more baifish can be found @_http://www.flfish.com/baitfish/index.htm
> 
> Hope this helps!


well played sir!!!


----------



## User6882

:clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Sam Roberts

*sombody please post a picture of the "moonpie" he needs to know that fish will make you have a very awful day!*


----------



## konz

http://www.myfwc.com/docs/RecreationActivities/SW_FishingLines_WhatIsIt.pdf#search="leatherjacket"

The above link is a great link for fish ID!!

I believe that the below fish is what Sam is talking about......they can give you a good poke and it will burn like fire. Notice the barbs on the bottom of the fish.


----------



## User6882

barbs r on the top AND bottom.. they hurt like hell

we call em crazyfish


----------



## konz

sorry i meant top and bottom.....lots of people mistake them for ly. Heck some fellas on Ft. Pickens thought they were hardtails.


----------



## User6882

we thought we found the motherload of lys yesterday by the steel jetties and loaded up my sabiki with crazyfish :banghead 

had a lot of fun getting those off


----------



## HaterAide

> *BigBrandon89 (10/6/2009)*we thought we found the motherload of lys yesterday by the steel jetties and loaded up my sabiki with crazyfish :banghead
> 
> had a lot of fun getting those off


A dehooker works quite well. Shouldn't even have to touch em'.


----------



## Pier#r

Leather jacks are often confused with several other similar jacks. 

Atlantic Bumper _Chloroscombrus chrysurus __









_

Atlantic Moonfish _Selene setapinnis_

_







_

And Lookdown _Selene vomer_










The Moonfish is the one most often called 'moonpie'.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DeepEndAble

a bait ribbon(piece of red ribbon run through a piece of gill net) is the go to rig for finicky elye.


----------



## CCC

Thanks for the info guys, I have been catching what I thought was threadfins just outside the Destin pass on sabikki for bait and now looking at those picts it looks more like I am catching spanish sardines.


----------



## Mullethead

There are leather jacks - and then there are bumpers - both have spines 

the leather jack (crazy fish) is about the same shape as a spanish, the bumper is much flatter and gets mixed in with the LY baits listed above


----- Edit ---- I was slow getting my response out .... Pier R ... good pics !


----------

